# It's My Birthday!



## jiknm (Dec 23, 2009)

Woot Iam turning 12 today!


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Dec 23, 2009)

happy birthday


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday, out of curiosity what grade are you in?


----------



## jiknm (Dec 23, 2009)

grade seven Iam the youngest in my class


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

Ah I'm the same as you, but I'm 8th.


----------



## janelle (Dec 23, 2009)

Happy birthday


----------



## hansho13 (Dec 23, 2009)

happy birthday


----------



## Edmund (Dec 23, 2009)

Happy bday.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Dec 23, 2009)

Happy weiner day!!!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 23, 2009)

no one cares....
kidding xP Happy Birthday


----------



## Shortey (Dec 23, 2009)

Happy birthday! =D


----------



## anythingtwisty (Dec 23, 2009)

Have a great birthday!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry that your birthday's near christmas...


----------



## Muesli (Dec 23, 2009)

It's my birthday too!

In 4 months!

I feel speshul!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> It's my birthday too!
> 
> In 4 months!
> 
> I feel speshul!



It's my birthday too! 

In 5 months!

I feel speshul!


----------



## Logan (Dec 23, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > It's my birthday too!
> ...



It's my birthday too! 

In 8 months!

I feel speshul!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday


Ethan Rosen said:


>


Haha.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Dec 23, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


>



Lol. That was weird.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Dec 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Make it memorable!


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 23, 2009)

So wadja get?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Owen (Dec 23, 2009)

Happy barfday.


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 23, 2009)

Heppeh birfdeh!


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-28jAoTPFw


----------



## VkCuber (Dec 23, 2009)

happy BD!


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 24, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That was.... Uh....
Rather disturbing.

Anyway,
HAPPY B-DAY TO YOU!
Did you get any new cubes?


----------



## Muesli (Dec 24, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


>


And yet another reason why contraception is fantastic.


----------



## V-te (Dec 24, 2009)

This should be the Birthday Thread!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 24, 2009)

V-te said:


> This should be the Birthday Thread!


No, it shouldn't.

There is already the recognition on the front page and numerous threads, including at least one such birthday thread (if I remember correctly).


----------



## KubeKid73 (Dec 24, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Haha. True. And why inbred freaks shouldn't have internet access.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 24, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



What about a TV? That's how most inbred freaks GET this way.
Also, food.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 24, 2009)

yay. birthday. were you born twice?


----------

